# I'm Over IBS symptoms



## Alan_A (Feb 16, 2008)

As a result of experiencing a wide range of dis-ease at a young age, teens to early 20's, i then joined the online community of hps-online.com and i have become vastly healthier and thus vastly more inclined to reach out to others with my good news.over the last three years i have become a health practitioner. this is a person who practices healthcare on their own body. at this point after a couple years of practice i have an established and ingrained healthy lifestyle that pretty much takes care of itself with very little effort. i really am blessed to be able to live at ease the way i do now, and unlimited amounts of thanks has to and is going to hps-online.com and the community of friends there.as result of my lifestyle and methods of healing and rejuvenation i've undergone, and am practicing daily, i've erased many problems and dis-eases ranging from ibs and its prolific symptoms of diarrhea and loose stools, gas and more, to anemia, fatigue, bad(grey) complexion, bad skin, profuse sweating, bo, bad breath, low immunity, weak libido, poor digestion and nutrient absorption, a poor outlook on life, negative attitude, irritable personality, and volatile tempermant and more.these days nearly all of those have passed on and i am living a life with much more ease, definitely healthier, more energetic, and rich with love and compassion that are growing in me and in the people close to me.I am blessed, and it is my wish that all other people have the chance to realize and then sustain day in and day out the health they deserve as well as the blessings they deserve.please take a look at the urls in my profile.with gratitude, loving-kindness to you,Alan_A


----------

